# Moldy Deer...   =(



## rawbutah (Nov 25, 2012)

This morning I was given 2 front and 4 rear quarters of mule deer. Unfortunately, it had been stored in trashbags in a refrigerator for a week, and has mold on the outside. Some of it doesn't look too bad, but I am a little worried.  Is there any way of saving, what should have been, 60 lbs of beautiful venison??  Sad to waste it, but not worth risking?  Thanx!!  -Robbie-


----------



## rio_grande (Nov 25, 2012)

Two red flags in my opinion, stored in trash bags. Trash bags of variing types are treated with powders so they dont stick, scents so they dont smell and in at least one brand anti bactrial substance none I am sure were made to be on your food. Refrigerated for a week also concerns me, While I agree with aging deer even at temps not exceeding 35 deg we still cut ours in 3 days. Why do we do that? cause that is how grandpa did it. The meat has been exposed/contaminated by the mold in some way wIich further suggests mishandeling. Then I would ask myself what my life was worth, if that diddnt draw a decision then what is my faimlys life worth. if it were cured I would say scrape the mold off and go to it but I am asuming this is not cured.

Sorry, but the dogs would get it at my house.


----------



## rawbutah (Nov 25, 2012)

yeah, horrible waste, but i like my dogs even more than that. its a shame these "sportsmen" dont understand.  I process and jerky 5-6 deer every season, my fee???  Half the meat. been a beautiful system for a few years now and I get more venison than most hunters. unfortunately, some don't know anything about care and handling. Thanx for the input and look forward to posting more often.


----------



## rio_grande (Nov 26, 2012)

Good luck sorry it didn't work out.


----------

